# Screen protector...



## afbar1114 (Aug 6, 2011)

Today i noticed some scratches phone is only two weeks old. So i want to protect screen what is a good one out there

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## richarad (Aug 14, 2011)

The Zagg option is the best one out there. Works great.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

I also would like opinions...

I got the KlearKare protector right now, and its ok. However it doesn't cover the whole screen, it actually leaves almost an 1/8" around the entire edge. Then the edge of the protector has sticky stuff on it so it collects lint from my pocket...nice. Really want to replace but not sure which one to get.

Is there one that covers the whole screen, or almost...


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Xo skins... No orange peel like zagg, and easier to slide your finger on than zagg & covers the entire screen. Zagg left the top right uncovered.

Edit: I also found zagg to hold onto fingerprints/smudges like crazy. I had to put a drop of water to clean at some points.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Got an extra XO you wanna sell


----------



## wot (Dec 25, 2011)

Been extremely happy with XO Skins so far. My buddy has a Zagg on his Iphone 4 and it's riddled with orange peel.


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm a Skinomi fanboy. I've used them since getting my ZuneHD and have used them on every BB and Android device I've owned since then. It's quality stuff. I've also used BestSkinsEver (great budget solution), Zagg, and Steinheil but keep coming back to Skinomi.

I may order an XO to try out on my iPad 2, the Steinheil prismatic anti-fingerprint shield is becoming annoying.


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

AshG said:


> I'm a Skinomi fanboy. I've used them since getting my ZuneHD and have used them on every BB and Android device I've owned since then. It's quality stuff. I've also used BestSkinsEver (great budget solution), Zagg, and Steinheil but keep coming back to Skinomi.
> 
> I may order an XO to try out on my iPad 2, the Steinheil prismatic anti-fingerprint shield is becoming annoying.


I used to be a Skinomi reseller and have to say that they're stuff isn't that great, especially with their price increases.


----------



## Br125 (Oct 13, 2011)

xo is nice, minimal orange peel compared to others, but it has a sticky feeling. The coverage is great though, almost no gap at all around the entire phone. The steinheil flex (which I went back to and kept the xo as a spare) has considerably more orange peel, but has that "glass" like feeling to it. The steinheil also marks easier, so there's that as well and it may not last as long.

I like the steinheil for feeling and the orange peel isn't very noticable unless you try to see it. The xo will probably be better for longevity and looks so I suppose I would suggest that one to anyone if they ask, but as I said, I personally like the steinheil.

If they come out with a steinheil ultra clear like I had on my incredible, I will gladly peel of whatever is on there to replace it with that.


----------



## guldilox (Dec 17, 2011)

XO Skins, Phantom Skinz, or Steinheil SGP.

Don't get Zagg or the Verizon ones.


----------



## wot (Dec 25, 2011)

Btw, XO Skins have two options: regular or case-fit


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

FYI, i just bought the Phantom Skinz screen protector for the Gnex, I used coupon code: winter2011 and got $3 off!!! BAM....enjoy and you're welcome!!


----------



## afbar1114 (Aug 6, 2011)

well i got the zagg shield at bby since i forgot i had a giftcard there and it looks great...


----------



## T.J. (Jan 11, 2012)

The first thing you should do before even using your phone is put a screen protector on it and then follow that with a case.. Even if you got to do with VZW ones for the time being, saving your investment is the best you can do. The less scratches your phone has, the better condition it will be in for resale.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I use invisible shield. I have looked around at a couple other options but the only one I have tried is Armor Suit. It did have a little less of the "orange peel" texture but it seems like it hasn't held up as well over time (I have it on my GT10.1). I put the invisible shield on my GN as well as my girlfriends and i'm very happy. I actually like the texture because it has a more tactile feel than glass.


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

wot said:


> Btw, XO Skins have two options: regular or case-fit


Does it really matter if you were to put a case on the regular skin?


----------



## jeff5891 (Nov 15, 2011)

You have to check out FLEX. Its a wet applicant and covers the whole screen. Covers more than zagg and seems to be smoother and is not sticky like zagg. Easily my favorite screen protector.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jangjong (Jul 26, 2011)

I use Bodyguardz. I've been a big fan of Bodyguardz since LG Dare time.

However, they changed the material they use to make the protector







they used to be very durable, but when I got the screen protector for gnex this time, i got scratches all over it while putting it on the screen. it was supposed to be 'Scratch-proof'

They did send me a replacement for free and i was able to put it on w/o scratches this time by being real careful..but still.. i probably won't use them again.

XO Skin and Phantom looks good.. They will be my next option


----------



## T.J. (Jan 11, 2012)

how can I put a screen protector on without getting dust under it damnit! I clean the screen so good and I know nothing is there when I put it on, its like it gets sucked onto the bottom sticky part!


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

People have mentioned running a hot shower and putting it on in the bathroom because the steam helps bring the dust down.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

T.J. said:


> how can I put a screen protector on without getting dust under it damnit! I clean the screen so good and I know nothing is there when I put it on, its like it gets sucked onto the bottom sticky part!


Go in the bathroom and turn on the shower HOT for a little while, get it steamy. Then put on your protector as normal in there. I had the same issue and when you wipe the screen many times dust will fall on it right after you wipe it. The steam knocks down all the dust.

edit: ninja'd


----------



## -GR- (Dec 23, 2011)

I had the Zagg on both my dx and my wife's dinc and while it is a good shield I didn't care for the orange peel look. It was a little on the sticky side but not too bad.

I ordered an xo skin because of some reviews I seen about no orange peel. I also ordered a skinomi because I thought their price was really cheap with the coupon code and free shipping.

I put the xo skin on when I got my phone and while it applied nice and looked great I gave it about 6 days and it was just too sticky. I put the skinomi skin on last night and still have a couple pockets of water I am waiting for to dry it is nice and slide and not sticky at all.


----------



## bigfoot (Nov 9, 2011)

Ghost Armor

http://www.ghost-armor.com/


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Can we get some pictures of the XO Skin? I will post my KlearKare protector below, I hate it...


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

-GR- said:


> I had the Zagg on both my dx and my wife's dinc and while it is a good shield I didn't care for the orange peel look. It was a little on the sticky side but not too bad.
> 
> I ordered an xo skin because of some reviews I seen about no orange peel. I also ordered a skinomi because I thought their price was really cheap with the coupon code and free shipping.
> 
> I put the xo skin on when I got my phone and while it applied nice and looked great I gave it about 6 days and it was just too sticky. I put the skinomi skin on last night and still have a couple pockets of water I am waiting for to dry it is nice and slide and not sticky at all.


Compared to the Zagg would you say the XO is more or less sticky?


----------



## Bimmer323 (Jul 25, 2011)

I didn't care for Zaggs, didn't like the orange peel and too sticky.

I've got a Steinhiel Ultra Oleophobic on now and it is as close to glass as I've found so far. it covers the screen but doesn't go all the way to the cover on the left / right sides.


----------



## mustbepbs (Nov 19, 2011)

Do yourself a favor and pick up the skinomi. I got mine off amazon for 6 bucks landed. It's the best screen protector I've ever used. Better than xo. It feels like the glass on the phone. I can't recommend it enough.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## inthewoods (Dec 27, 2011)

The XO Skin is pretty good. I did a crappy job installing it (have 3 or 4 dust fibers under the skin and I removed/reinstalled the skin 3 times and tried to dig the dust out with the edge of a credit card, so there are a few ripples and discolorations from my ham-handed install.) XO did agree to swap this out as part of their guarantee for $0.01 plus S&H, so I can redo the screen pretty cheaply if I decide to try again.

This is my phone directly out-of-pocket with no cleaning. I've been using the phone for probably 1 or 2 days since the last time I actually cleaned the screen.









I agree with the other folks who complain that there is some rubbery drag to the XO skin, but it isn't objectionable.

I like the XO skin even with my problems (all my fault) it is still the cleanest, clearest, smoothest skin I've used.


----------



## jeff5891 (Nov 15, 2011)

T.J. said:


> how can I put a screen protector on without getting dust under it damnit! I clean the screen so good and I know nothing is there when I put it on, its like it gets sucked onto the bottom sticky part!


if it is a dry screen protector the best thing to do and believe me this works is take scotch tape wrapped around your finger and where ever the air bubbles are you pull the protector back and dab the area on the protector and the phone with scotch tape.


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

mustbepbs said:


> Do yourself a favor and pick up the skinomi. I got mine off amazon for 6 bucks landed. It's the best screen protector I've ever used. Better than xo. It feels like the glass on the phone. I can't recommend it enough.
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


It seems like that is the consensus. I picked up an XO because so many people claimed they were amazing, but no one ever mentioned they feel so rubbery. It's the one thing I hate the most about it. Plus, I burned it with the squegee when I was trying to get the bubbles out. I'll have to give Skinomi a shot if it feels more glass like. How is the clarity?


----------



## jeff5891 (Nov 15, 2011)

esoomenona said:


> It seems like that is the consensus. I picked up an XO because so many people claimed they were amazing, but no one ever mentioned they feel so rubbery. It's the one thing I hate the most about it. Plus, I burned it with the squegee when I was trying to get the bubbles out. I'll have to give Skinomi a shot if it feels more glass like. How is the clarity?


before you buy one seriously check out "SGP Samsung Galaxy Nexus Prime Screen Protector Steinheil Flex Series". search it on amazon you will find it. i also hated the rubbery feel that i had from zag bc it was annoying while typing but with this if you smooth it out right you wont notice that its there. comes with two protectors.


----------



## mustbepbs (Nov 19, 2011)

esoomenona said:


> It seems like that is the consensus. I picked up an XO because so many people claimed they were amazing, but no one ever mentioned they feel so rubbery. It's the one thing I hate the most about it. Plus, I burned it with the squegee when I was trying to get the bubbles out. I'll have to give Skinomi a shot if it feels more glass like. How is the clarity?


Crystal clear. It's basically invisible. I never notice it. The xo I had was very oily looking and the rubber feel never went away. The skinomi seriously looked better after 1 day than the xo looked after a week. I'll never get a different protector. Skinomi is the best.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bridaddy69 (Jun 7, 2011)

+1 for ghost armor, I've had it on all my phones for the past 4 years. The customer service is great too. Oh yeah, when you order the screen only protector they send you 2.


----------



## -GR- (Dec 23, 2011)

GSUS969 said:


> Compared to the Zagg would you say the XO is more or less sticky?


I think the xo skin was sticker then the Zagg. The xo skin looked awesome though and you couldn't tell it was on there. The bubbles dried out really fast for me as well.

All of the bubbles on my skinomi skin are gone now. I think it fits to the edges better and it is almost like it isn't on there with the feel of it when texting. I am one that gets freaky on the way something feels and when I was trying to text with the xo I was having a hard time with how sticky it felt. I know that sentence didn't sound the best but it is what it is.


----------



## dirtmaster88 (Oct 10, 2011)

-GR- said:


> I am one that gets freaky on the way something feels and when I was trying to text with the xo I was having a hard time with how sticky it felt. I know that sentence didn't sound the best but it is what it is.


That's what she said.

I'm using the one that came with my diztronic case from amazon. Very pleased with both the case and protector and can't beat the price. Protector feels very much like glass. I got the newer revision 3 which has the updated protector supposidly. I made a slight error on installing it (completely my fault) so I contacted the seller to see if I can order more protectors as I didn't see them being sold seprately. The seller is currently at CES 2012 so I'm waiting for a response back. I may pick up a skinomi in the meantime to try that out.


----------



## cvhovey (Jun 11, 2011)

I was using the one that came with my Diztronic case, and though it was nice it seemed to be a 'magnet' for fingerprint smears. So just ordered a Skinomi. I've not had much luck with dry application protectors, even when firing up a hot shower in our small guest bathroom ... still end up with multiple dust specs. My past experience with wet application protectors on other phones seemed to come out better, at least for me.


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

Okay, so from jeff5891 and mustbepbs, I bought the skinomi as it was the cheapest option. If I don't like it, then I will try the Steinheil Flex after that. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## travishamockery (Jun 11, 2011)

I can't believe steinheil isn't getting more hype here. I've used almost every protector around and hands down steineheil makes the best. Clarity, installation, smoothness for swiping, and longevity. I have the oleophobic now and love it. I want to try the flex next to get the edge to edge coverage.


----------



## Br125 (Oct 13, 2011)

travishamockery said:


> I can't believe steinheil isn't getting more hype here. I've used almost every protector around and hands down steineheil makes the best. Clarity, installation, smoothness for swiping, and longevity. I have the oleophobic now and love it. I want to try the flex next to get the edge to edge coverage.


I agree with everything there if you're talking about the ultra clear series. The flex is quite orange peely and marks easily. Its okay for now, but not what I'm used to from steinheil.


----------



## travishamockery (Jun 11, 2011)

Br125 said:


> I agree with everything there if you're talking about the ultra clear series. The flex is quite orange peely and marks easily. Its okay for now, but not what I'm used to from steinheil.


yeah ultra clear and oleophobic. I haven't tried the flex and won't since you just used the magic words, orange peely. I'll stick with the oleophobic.


----------



## jeff5891 (Nov 15, 2011)

travishamockery said:


> yeah ultra clear and oleophobic. I haven't tried the flex and won't since you just used the magic words, orange peely. I'll stick with the oleophobic.


i use the flex version and did not get the orange peel but i spent 20 min smoothing it out to make sure.


----------



## Br125 (Oct 13, 2011)

jeff5891 said:


> i use the flex version and did not get the orange peel but i spent 20 min smoothing it out to make sure.


I think you're misinterpreting what orange peel is. My install is fine.

If you tilt your phone and see a wavy look when it is in the light correctly, that is orange peel, much the same that you see in car paint jobs caused by the clear coat. The protector looks great MOST of the time, but I cannot stand when I do see the orange peel when the phone is at an angle.

The best edge to edge protector I've tried for clarity is the xo skins, it has very minimal orange peel (still there though) and it is also very resilient from marking as well, a lot better than the steinheil flex. I just can't stand that it's sticky to the touch compared to the glass.

I have the steinheil oleophobic here but I'm not sure if I want to use it because it doesn't cover enough of the screen.

I wish steinheil would just make an ultra clear protector that covers as much of the screen as it did on my incredible, then I'll finally be happy with a screen protector for this thing. Until then the search is still on.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Just wanted to add, I bought the XO Skin and it is awesome. 100x better than the KlearKare...covers the entire screen and really doesn't seem that tacky. Depends on if your fingers are dry or not. If you have wet fingers then yes it is tough to slide.

Love the XO Skins though, no orange peel either. It looks naked...but its not.


----------



## zahl (Dec 28, 2011)

These are also worth a look and no messy wet installs.
http://www.seidioonline.com/samsung-galaxy-nexus-lte-s/7381.htm


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Love my Zagg actually sending it back now to get a replacement, i scratched the screen protector, love how they replace it i will never buy any other.


----------



## travishamockery (Jun 11, 2011)

Br125 said:


> I think you're misinterpreting what orange peel is. My install is fine.
> 
> If you tilt your phone and see a wavy look when it is in the light correctly, that is orange peel, much the same that you see in car paint jobs caused by the clear coat. The protector looks great MOST of the time, but I cannot stand when I do see the orange peel when the phone is at an angle.
> 
> ...


The steinheils cover enough of the glass to not worry. It would be pretty difficult to hit the small area uncovered and ruin the screen. The actual usable screen is completely covered. I don't believe you will see any dry application protector go edge to edge due to the contour of the screen.


----------



## kbucksot (Oct 27, 2011)

There are a couple reasons why the SGP UC series has to be cut small. The biggest issue is that of the curved glass on the nexus. If it was to fit exact, there would be bubbles in the middle of the curve. But I am going to give it a shot until they release the Ultra Fine series which I am using on the droid charge. Anti-glare, Anti-fingerprints and use it on the kindle fire as well.


----------



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

Had the zagg got it from my job but decided it took away from my HD display so I had to give it the boot. I have been running with the Verizon clear screen protector and omg its amazing no orange peel and its super clear and works super well. I mean like really super well and again u don't know its there unless u don't while it cause its finger print prone. Its to me beat protector I ever used. Being I work at radioshack I have used many all fail to the Verizon clear one (not anti glare that one is cloudy)

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kronusx12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Going to be honest, I'm using the klearkare one and love it. Not quite edge to edge but very close to the outline of my case so no worries. And the wet application went 100x better than any dry screen protector I have ever used

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

kronusx12 said:


> Going to be honest, I'm using the klearkare one and love it. Not quite edge to edge but very close to the outline of my case so no worries. And the wet application went 100x better than any dry screen protector I have ever used
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


They don't show one for the gnex online.


----------



## huchris (Jan 17, 2012)

The Martin Fields Overlay Plus screen protector has been working great for me. It's edge to edge and clear as glass. My only complaint is that it seems to attract finger prints.

http://www.martinfields.com/US/Martin-Fields-Overlay-Plus-Screen-Protector-Samsung-Galaxy-Nexus-


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

Another vote for zagg here. Had it on my dx since day 1 and it never peeled on the corners or anything. Few weeks in on my gnex and its just as beautiful. Easy to slide on, covers entire front screen (except speaker and camera)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## moojr (Dec 21, 2011)

I prefer Skinomi over Zagg. It's much easier/smoother to move your finger and it offers the same level of protection. Installation difficulty is about the same for both.

Have not used XO.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm using a ghost armor. Its OK for a wet application screen protector but its not case friendly

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## huchris (Jan 17, 2012)

huchris said:


> The Martin Fields Overlay Plus screen protector has been working great for me. It's edge to edge and clear as glass. My only complaint is that it seems to attract finger prints.
> 
> http://www.martinfields.com/US/Martin-Fields-Overlay-Plus-Screen-Protector-Samsung-Galaxy-Nexus-


Also forgot to mention that I had tried the XO protector, but I didn't like the orange peel effect and the rubbery texture.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

I have absolutely zero orange peel effect on my XO. I think much of that has to do with the install. I squeegied the heck out of it when I first put it on. Honestly from an angle it looks naked. The rubbery texture is that, but I have yet to find a wet app protector that doesn't have a rubbery texture and this is less than the Zagg I had on my Dinc.

The only places you can see the screen protector when you are holding it in hand is around the speaker/light sensors and top and bottom have about a mm of space. Beautiful IMO.


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

antintyty said:


> FYI, i just bought the Phantom Skinz screen protector for the Gnex, I used coupon code: winter2011 and got $3 off!!! BAM....enjoy and you're welcome!!


Hopefully my Phantom skinz will be here today or tomorrow, will give quality/feel feedback once installed...


----------



## kronusx12 (Oct 17, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> They don't show one for the gnex online.


I bought mine from amazon, in bulk packaging it was only a few dollars

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## shibbdroid (Dec 24, 2011)

Zagg is great protection. A little confusing to apply but once you get it you will love it.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------

